# Brother DTG Offers AccuLine Camera System for New GTX DTG Printer



## Deborah Sexton

The Brother DTG AccuLine Camera System is now available for the company’s new GTX digital direct-to-garment printer. 

With the use of this visual alignment system, it’s fast and easy to take a photo of any type of substrate such as a pocket, cap, shoe, tote bag or coaster and position the graphic using the photo template as a guideline. Once properly positioned, the file can be output to the GTX where it accurately prints it on the product. 

Because the GTX has a larger print area than the GT-3, the GTX version of the AccuLine has been designed to be able to “see” the full print zone. The system includes a full HD 13M pixel digital camera, which allows for accurate placement of a design with less than 1 mm of error. It also includes a USB cable and software. 

The camera is positioned 36 inches above the printer. It is lightweight and easy to install. The intuitive software allows you to simply drag and drop designs, and instant, accurate placement requires less test prints and helps reduce printing errors, which minimizes wasted ink. 

For more information on the AccuLine Camera System please visit Brother Direct-to-Garment Printers |. 

Brother International Corporation has been in the garment decorating industry since 1908 and through years of innovation has become a leading supplier of industrial garment printers. Brother uses a fully integrated system manufacturing its own firmware, print heads, and software to deliver the best possible results. 

For more information about the Brother GTX printer please visit BrotherDTG.com or call 866-750-2543.


----------

